# Help is he to skinny ??



## Hitstick (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi I have a 1.5 yo blue nose named gotti I rescued him at 9 months old and treated him for worms and he still won't put weight on. He's not my first pit but my red nose puts it on to fast now that she is 5 but I don't remember her being this skinny. So my question is. Is it bad if I can see most of his ribs and spin? He is a very very entergetic dog he eats three times a day. That more then what's recommended but he has a lot of muscul tone. So is it cuz he is so hyper or could there be some else wrong? The vet hasn't said any thing to me yet but it still worries me. O and he has the worse gas that I have ever smelt or heard lol any ideas on how to stop that to. I've slowed down his eating the Maine cause and no success


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What are you feeding him? Has he had a blood panel done to check his organ function and thyroid ? I'd have one done on him if he were my dog .


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

can you post a picture? ribs are fine to be seen people think seeing ribs means they are skinny. I personally don't like to see spine but some on here feel it is fine as well. Post a pic and lets see what you are seeing exaclty. Some dogs have a higher metabolism as well and just don't gain like others .

And yes answering bellas questions above will help too , as to what is he eating?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

If the dog is very well conditioned, I think the spine is alright, though i feel genetics helps with that one. Otherwise I do not like to see a lot of spine either, ribs are ok typically as this is a leaner breed. A lot of people think their dig is too skinny when in fact it is a good weight!


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Some spine is visible on all my dogs, especially in certain positions or from certain angles. I use the hip bones as an indicator. I like to feel a nice layer of muscle over them and see no hint of them. If I start to feel them, I know I need to up food a bit. I'm kind of anal about my dogs weight though. Obesity is unhealthy and will shorten a dogs lifespan, and most pet dogs are overweight.


----------



## Hitstick (Jul 26, 2012)

Hope this helps sorry for takin so long


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I had to enlarge my screen a lot-- it's really hard to tell, but it looks like maybe his hips are a little visible.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

His actual weight doesn't look bad, but I don't like the way he tucks his rear under himself. This makes his spine more obvious, btw. Most dogs do this to take weight off the rear assembly. Have you had his hips x-rayed? Does he usually stand like this, or is this just how you happened to catch him in these particular photos?


----------



## Hitstick (Jul 26, 2012)

No I havnt had him X-ray but he dont do it all the time. I think He does it cause of his tail. Before I got him I was told his tail was shut in a car door. It was broke in 2 spots and the shelter said they almost had to doc it. So now his tail dont sway like a normal tail only the base of it works. So now it sticks straight out and looks like a stick wagging lol. If u look in the pics u can see where it was broke. And in the other one u can see how when he sits it folds under him. And thanks for the help this has been a long road for him. Like I said I rescued him and the shelter told me I was his 4th owner


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I cant really see the pics well enough they are just too small. Best way to do pictures on here is to upload to a picture hosting site like photobucket or something then resize to 600x or a bit smaller and copy the "IMG" link and paste it here. then they show up alot larger for us to see them


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

he's thin but he's ok. a dog is meant to run.


----------



## Benjamin99 (Jul 3, 2012)

Discussion was quite helpful and interesting for me too. But I've some little issue. 
Not going to share, can be considered disgusting. dog biscuits
Don't mind.


----------

